# The future of c#!!!!!!!!



## jacksparrow18 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi friends
can you tell me that which is better?
c# or networking?
Let me explain more!!!!!!!
in my diploma curriculam we are asked to select one subject "c#" or "data and computer communucation."we have java as compulsary subject.now can anyone tell me which subject should be selected?
Help me plzzzzzzzz


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2007)

C# , cause you can do a bit of experiment with it while you are learning.. where are its not possible with the other subject.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

^^yea maybe but networking sounds so much better.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 3, 2007)

> in my diploma curriculam we are asked to select one subject "c#" or "data and computer communucation."we have java as compulsary subject.now can anyone tell me which subject should be selected?



You would go for the subject you have more interest in. If you prefer programming go for C# otherwise go for the Data Communication subject. Theres no point in taking C# if you plan on doing networking in the future.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

networking is a vast subject, why r u comparing with C# ?

c# is a subset of networking.


----------



## timemachine (Dec 3, 2007)

There is no answer to your question. Actually you are trying to compare a programming language with communication networks. Remember networking is a section as programming is. 

I think you should be wise to your selection. If you are good at programming or even mathematics, you should opt C#. Otherwise go for networking. It is also a good subject.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

lol compare c# with java.


----------



## timemachine (Dec 3, 2007)

hmmmm that might be a good comparison ..


----------



## jacksparrow18 (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks friends for answering........
i am interested in networking and java is compulsary so i m thinking which to opt?this is main reason why i started this thread.



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> lol compare c# with java.


Java Is compulsary.so whether i should learn c# or not?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

^u have Java already.get the 2nd option.dont waste ur time playing with C#   -well if u really are interested in C#,then take a go!


----------



## timemachine (Dec 4, 2007)

Nah no need man....you can go for networking....better study java as a programming language


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 4, 2007)

If you have java compulsory then it  would be wise if you go the Networking way, coz learning C# along with java is not of much use, specially in the case you are not considering programming as your career.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 4, 2007)

java hai tho aur kya chahiye? learning 2 languages may confuse thee. go with network


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 4, 2007)

^ +1. agree.


----------

